# Standard EVO vs. Hi-Mod EVO



## Hackney

My 2012 63cm standard Super 6 was today declared a write off and my 'motoring opponent's' insurance company have admitted full liability so I'm in the market for a new frame.

My old Super 6 was the best frame I've ridden in 25+ years. Stiff, light, tough and not too twitchy - it's been an excellent race bike. Therefore, the obvious choice is to go for another Super 6.

If I do so, the choice - given the money I'm willing to spend - seems to be between a 2014 Evo Hi-Mod vs. a 2015 'standard' Evo.

Can anyone who's ridden both can advise as to the real world difference?

I'm not especially bothered about the weight difference as I'm 6'4" and 90kg anyway. However, is there a significant ride / handling / stiffness differential?

I'm also looking at a Canyon CF SLX as they seem to represent fantastic value but I find I know too many people who have cracked them when I start to add them up.


----------



## Dan Gerous

The only difference is the weight. They're made in the same molds so have the same geometries obviously, but their layups were made to have the same stiffness, confort, handling...

Geometry is pretty much the same as your old SuperSix (which is an excellent thing), the Evo will be lighter (even the non Hi-Mod Evo frameset is lighter than the old Hi-Mod) but the best thing about the Evo over the old one is the smoothness. Confort is one way to look at it but I never thought the old SuperSix weren't comfy. To me, the Evo is less bouncy, it sticks to the road better than the old SuperSix which is the most obvious difference, noticable when going hard out of the saddle on rough surfaces (which is 97.43% of the roads here), it feels like the power you put is still all going into making you move forward, nothing lost...

Can't say much about the Canyon, looks nice on paper but I never tried one as you can't buy one in North America so nobody has them here. It may also be worth something to buy a bike from a bike store, even if you're a good mechanic. Sometimes, a good relationship with the local stores goes a long way.


----------



## Hackney

Well, I picked up a 2014 SuperSix Evo Hi-MOD Team frame today. Quite a few places in the UK are knocking them out at substantial discounts at the moment. I got mine for £1499 / $2345.

It's so much skinnier than my old SuperSix. Every tube has been on a substantial diet. Will be really interesting to see how it rides under pressure - the chain stays looks anaemic in comparison with its progenitor.

I'm loving the black / green / white paint


----------



## ulibarri

Where did you find that deal at?


----------



## Hackney

ulibarri said:


> Where did you find that deal at?


Triton Cycles, Essex

Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi Mod CPC Team Frameset | Triton Cycles


----------



## black20

Me jelly. I wish they sold cannondale framesets in NA.


----------



## ph0enix

Very nice! Congrats! As far as I know Cannondale doesn't sell the standard-mod framesets - just the hi-mod ones and you got really good deal on yours! I had a 2011 Supersix before my standard-mod EVO and I can tell you that the EVO has VERY similar riding characteristics but it feels more responsive.


----------



## black20

Where have you seen hi-mod framesets for sale? I'd love to know!


----------



## hypercycler

I have a 2014 Hi-Mod EVO frameset available (frame + fork) in size 56cm. Team color. Got it as a replacement warranty from Cannondale and it's new in box. PM me if interested. Located in Socal.


----------



## Dan Gerous

black20 said:


> Where have you seen hi-mod framesets for sale? I'd love to know!


There are not many shops stocking Cannondale framesets, but as far as I know, any Cannondale dealer can order one.


----------



## Zampano

I noticed they included SS and CAAD framesets in the 2015 website. Is the Hi-Mod still hi-mod?

Hi-Mod Nano 5500
Hi-Mod 3500


----------



## ph0enix

Zampano said:


> I noticed they included SS and CAAD framesets in the 2015 website. Is the Hi-Mod still hi-mod?
> 
> Hi-Mod Nano 5500
> Hi-Mod 3500


I believe Hi-Mod Nano is the cream of the crop Hi-Mod. That's what they use to build the Black Inc bikes. Hi-Mod is still hi-mod.


----------



## Horze

The EVO is kind of flexy in the BB. Anyone else noticing it?
Even the Caad10 is stiffer in the BB.


----------



## Hackney

Horze said:


> The EVO is kind of flexy in the BB. Anyone else noticing it?
> Even the Caad10 is stiffer in the BB.


Oh don't say that. I'm already looking at the BB / chainstays thinking they look a little slim


----------



## WheresWaldo

Hackney said:


> Oh don't say that. I'm already looking at the BB / chainstays thinking they look a little slim


Unless you are a heavier rider I wouldn't worry about how stiff the BB area is. The point of the thin chainstays was to make the ride more comfortable. Same way Cervelo did with their road bikes. I have never felt any flex in the BB when stomping on the pedals.


----------



## Dan Gerous

WheresWaldo said:


> Unless you are a heavier rider I wouldn't worry about how stiff the BB area is. The point of the thin chainstays was to make the ride more comfortable. Same way Cervelo did with their road bikes. I have never felt any flex in the BB when stomping on the pedals.


It was stiff enough for Peter Sagan so, probably plenty stiff for everyone here. The thing with the Evo is that the ride is so smooth and confortable that it gives the impression of being less stiff than harsher, bouncier race bikes... I thought so when I compared it with the older SuperSix and even the Cannondale team riders were reluctant at first because of that, but it proved to be a faster bike uphill, downhill and in sprints, it's just that we think a bike that smooth must be less efficient, but it's the opposite.

With that said... next model year Evos will probably adopt the wider/stiffer BB30a like the Synapse...


----------



## Horze

Regardless of how smooth the frame feels, which it certainly is, The BB is flexy because the chain rubs the front derailleur during medium to heavy stomping loads on the pedals. Out of the saddle sprint climbs in the big ring the chain rubs the front mech.

Just because PS used it doesn't mean jack.


----------



## veloci1

I would have to agree with Dan regarding flex. I am 186 lbs and can sprint. I have had an Evo and I have not felt the kind of flex is mentioned on the post above.
My chainrings/chain rubbing against the front der has never happened. I have a 2014 Synapse and have not had that issue.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Flex might be in the crankset or chainrings more than the frame? I could make the chain rub the derailleur cage with MK-V chainrings quite easily, these were flexy. Stiffer chainrings made a difference... and not much flex with the SpideRing. I'm not the biggest guy around though and yes, the Synapse's BB area 'feels' stiffer although I never felt the Evo was too flexy personally.


----------



## Hackney

I guess I'll find out about any flex (or not) in 2015 then. I'm 190 lb and all my points last year were gained from kicks from bunches and small groups on pretty flat London courses like Hillingdon and Lee Valley.


----------



## ph0enix

WheresWaldo said:


> Unless you are a heavier rider I wouldn't worry about how stiff the BB area is. The point of the thin chainstays was to make the ride more comfortable. Same way Cervelo did with their road bikes. I have never felt any flex in the BB when stomping on the pedals.


I haven't noticed any BB area flex whatsoever on mine either.


----------



## Horze

Hackney said:


> I guess I'll find out about any flex (or not) in 2015 then. I'm 190 lb and all my points last year were gained from kicks from bunches and small groups on pretty flat London courses like Hillingdon and Lee Valley.


So you need a Supersix for a course like Hillingdon do you?
Maybe you do.

Life is wasted on some people.


----------



## Hackney

Horze said:


> So you need a Supersix for a course like Hillingdon do you?
> Maybe you do.
> 
> Life is wasted on some people.


What's your point here? Should I only buy what I absolutely need and eschew all other fripperies? The Bauhaus approach to bike buying?

Of course I don't NEED a feather light frame for Hillingdon. I NEED something stiff with a 60cm top tube and a 22+cm head tube. 

I LIKE the relatively relaxed angles Cannondale use and I LIKE their almost horizontal top tubes. My basic Supersix was totalled and I've got a very good deal on an Evo.

I'm now a Vet with two kids under five so long races and the training that goes with them are out. My racing jollies are unfortunately limited to short sharp shocks after work with the occasional weekend thrown in. 

So I say again, just what is your point? Or do you not have one and are just a tosser?


----------



## Horze

In the face of this, stuff gets pretty pointless.

Plenty of options out there in terms of geometry. My point being.

Here is my point.

You want a serious bike. Maybe then you should consider doing some serious riding.

Hillingdon or Lee Valley are hardly what you'd call serious riding. 

Lee Valley, are you kidding me. A valley consisting of two hills.

Don't know about you but for baby courses you might get more out of yourself by riding a less feather weight bike. I could go and nor do I think I've fully exhausted here the extent of my arguments.


----------



## Horze

Supersix isn't a stiff bike by any means. It has a high stiffness to weight ratio but not the absolute, absolute stiffness. I've found good alloy frames to be absolutely stiffer. Indeed, a feature I miss from time to time. Supersix is good if you're doing 100 mile rides (including proper racing at these distances). The frame is comfortable leaving you fresh (maybe too fresh). Even good amateur races in Continental Europe will proabably be around the 60-70 mile mark. Hillingdon, barely 30 miles. Where does Supersix come into the equation, I don't know.


----------



## Hackney

Horze said:


> Don't know about you but for baby courses you might get more out of yourself by riding a less feather weight bike. I could go and nor do I think I've fully exhausted here the extent of my arguments.


Where the f**k do you get off, Horze?

I asked about the relative stiffness of two frames, not for some sh*t elitist views on kit vs. course suitability. And 'as for you might get more out of yourself'.....

I've paid my domestic and euro racing dues over the last 30 years so I rather believe that I've got the right the ride a nice bike if I want to. 

Personally, I don't believe that £1500 for a frame is that much these days though I should clearly be dusting down my 1984 De Rosa SLX if I were to listen to you.

The limit of my ambitions this year will be to retain my 2nd cat licence and put in some decent rides in the National Vets Road and Crit champs. 

However, to these I have have now added a further ambition. To wit, to stay much further away from sanctimonious, condescending pr*cks like you.


----------



## Horze

You pick on a tiny fragment of my quote and open up a can of irrelevant stuff.

Nothing condescending here. If you feel condescended that's your issue.


----------



## ph0enix

Horze said:


> You pick on a tiny fragment of my quote and open up a can of irrelevant stuff.
> 
> Nothing condescending here. If you feel condescended that's your issue.


If this isn't meant to be condescending then I don't know what is:
"You want a serious bike. Maybe then you should consider doing some serious riding." 

Your comment is completely irrelevant to the thread and aside from that, what's it to you what bike somebody else rides (or buys to simply look at)? If they have the means, let them buy whatever bike they want. It helps all of us in the long run. They don't have to justify any imaginary requirements imposed by you.


----------



## Horze

Mentioned the two courses. Would get more respect at least from me doing those scratch races on a CAAD8 instead.
Those courses are fraught with crashes. If the veteran won't taken himself out, surely another will.

As a 30 year veteran surely there's better races to consider, such as I don't know the Surrey League (hint..!) Take the money spent on Hi-Mod and focus on quality nutrition, kit, entry fees etc.. instead.


----------



## Hackney

Well, against the rectitude of one, I bought a Hi-Mod and a new Chorus groupset (and traded in my race wheels whilst I was at it)

I 've finally finished building it up and ta-da....









Fittingly, its maiden ride in anger will be the first Hillingdon Old Gits race of the season in a couple of weeks


----------



## Horze

Yeah worse than average build too.


----------



## Hackney

Horze said:


> Yeah worse than average build too.


F*ck you


----------



## colossal

Hi Hackney, would be interested in a bit of a breakdown of price & weight if you have any details, looks great.

Thanks


----------



## Hackney

It's coming in at a bit under 16lb which I think is pretty good for such a large bike with wheels that aren't super light.

The frame was £1500 from Triton, the Bullet 50 CULT wheels were £775 from Wiggle and the 2015 Chorus groupset was £900 from Condor.

The real extravagance was the set of Deda Superleggera carbon bars for £200. Absolutely no discernible performance differences to the my old Deda 100s but the tops have a nice hand profile.

It was due to be raced for the first time on Wednesday but the race was cancelled after a member of public managed to incapacitate themselves on the circuit necessitating two police cars and an ambulance....


----------

